
Show HN: Let's Learn Reinforcement Learning for Flappy Bird in JavaScript (2018) - nellex
https://github.com/nileshsah/reinforcement-learning-flappybird
======
nellex
A tutorial on using reinforcement learning for the game of flappy bird

